# The great post count debate!



## sotmh (Jan 19, 2002)

I seem to recall this issue being discussed during the initial switch to the new boards. 

Are there any plans to hide users post counts?  

Personally, I think it's a great idea, since it will cut down on those who post just to bump up their total.  I can see, however, how some might not like this idea.

So, what do you think?  Post counts or no post counts?

sotmh


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

Heh. I like post counts. Hehe. I'm having fun with them right now.

However, I still don't post in threads that I don't have any real input for. Really, most of my current post count has come from Fight Club, though a lot of it comes from other forums. But if I don't have anything to say on a topic, I won't post there. Thus, I haven't posted in the cricket thread that I saw, or the PCGen thread, or the thread about "Dangerous Journeys".

All in all, I see post counts as a fun little diversion and/or goal. No reason to take them out, IMO.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 19, 2002)

I'm with GD, I have fun watching them...

 on the old boards, I had personal little goals that I tried to see if I could meet...

but without spamming mind you...

And like GD, I only post if I have something to say or add.  

Too, most of my post count comes from fight club where it is not unusual to post 5-10 times a day in 5 or 6 seperate threads, especially when you are judging a few matches and competing in a few.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 19, 2002)

Yup - I'd side with Graydoom and Wicht - I like to see 'em... on the old boards, I remember a little 'congrats' thread when Psionicist topped 3000 posts (or something like that.)  People didn't make a big issue of them, and they were kinda fun.  If we didn't have people spamming then... why now?  (I have to say, I was hoping to hit 500 posts on the old boards, and I was a little more than a hundred away...   schnutz.  Ah well - I'll make up for it - I promise! )


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 19, 2002)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *Yup - I'd side with Graydoom and Wicht - I like to see 'em... on the old boards, I remember a little 'congrats' thread when Psionicist topped 3000 posts (or something like that.)  People didn't make a big issue of them, and they were kinda fun.  If we didn't have people spamming then... why now?  (I have to say, I was hoping to hit 500 posts on the old boards, and I was a little more than a hundred away...   schnutz.  Ah well - I'll make up for it - I promise! ) *




I donno, I really don't like seeing post counts that much.
Whatever happend to Psionicist anyway?
I haven't seen him since the switch?


----------



## Wicht (Jan 19, 2002)

MythandLore said:
			
		

> *I donno, I really don't like seeing post counts that much.
> Whatever happend to Psionicist anyway?
> I haven't seen him since the switch? *




I think you just don't want people to know how much time you are really spending on the boards MR. #6


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 19, 2002)

sotmh said:
			
		

> *I seem to recall this issue being discussed during the initial switch to the new boards.
> 
> Are there any plans to hide users post counts?
> 
> ...




I just saw your avatar.
Dude your mad hatter is great!



			
				Wicht said:
			
		

> *I think you just don't want people to know how much time you are really spending on the boards MR. #6   *




Well Duh!
I'm not even trying to get a high post count, but you know how it is some times...
I only had like a 1000+ on the old boards so no one would notice if I was posting like 45 posts in a day.
Now it looks like I'm some kind of freak.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 19, 2002)

heh - you are up to #5 now Mythandlore... better watch it


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

Heh, this thread has become just one more thread that boosts our post count. How funny.

Go top 10


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 19, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *heh - you are up to #5 now Mythandlore... better watch it  *




Oh ! I better stop for the day soon, I'm almost up to Darkness's amount.
I was just saying to myself this morning, "my god some people have 100 posts already, how is that even posible?"
I guess now I know.


----------



## A2Z (Jan 19, 2002)

I'd like to keep them. I get a warm feeling when I pass a mile stone like 100, 500 or 1000.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Jan 19, 2002)

I only had 300 posts on the old boards, but I liked seeing other peoples post count. It is not fullproof, but it can act as a meter of sorts when recieving board advice from two or more people. It doesn't take long to figure out the "old pros" for us "not old pros"

YMMV


----------



## Wicht (Jan 19, 2002)

MythandLore said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh ! I better stop for the day soon, I'm almost up to Darkness's amount.
> I was just saying to myself this morning, "my god some people have 100 posts already, how is that even posible?"
> I guess now I know. *




lol - as of this post you are only two post away from toppling Morrus down to #4.

freak


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

MythandLore said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh ! I better stop for the day soon, I'm almost up to Darkness's amount.
> I was just saying to myself this morning, "my god some people have 100 posts already, how is that even posible?"
> I guess now I know. *




We all need to find something to do with all this time on our hands .


----------



## Tiefling (Jan 19, 2002)

I say keep 'em, I can look at other peoples' counts and feel glad that I don't spend all my time here anymore.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

Yeah, I'm also for keeping 'em; they're a good gauge to whether you're spending too much time here...


----------



## Fayredeth (Jan 20, 2002)

Ack, just go ahead and keep 'em. I don't see why not, we haven't really been having trouble with people "looking down" on others with lower post numbers. I find it interesting in cases when someone shoots up from the ground and suddenly has a huge number of posts when they just joined. Interesting phenomenon indeed... But since people usually don't make much fuss about them, then there's no need to go through the trouble of changing things and hearing from people.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Yeah, I'm also for keeping 'em; they're a good gauge to whether you're spending too much time here...  *




Hey now, what are you saying


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Yeah, I'm also for keeping 'em; they're a good gauge to whether you're spending too much time here...  *




If I have over 100/day, does that mean I'm spending too much time here?


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If I have over 100/day, does that mean I'm spending too much time here?
> 
> *




Most certainly - especially as I was forced to be away from the boards for almost a whole three hours today and you shot way up there


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 20, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If I have over 100/day, does that mean I'm spending too much time here?
> 
> *



Total Posts: 243 (112.85 posts per day) 


			
				Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Most certainly - especially as I was forced to be away from the boards for almost a whole three hours today and you shot way up there  *



Total Posts: 187 (116.65 posts per day)


----------



## omedon (Jan 20, 2002)

This topic is both valid and respectable but somehow it has deteriorated into a shameless excuse for racking up post count totals. If that is all  anybody here wants to do then why doesn't somebody just start a topic called bump?

I myself like post counts but it is these kind of shennanigans that wrecks them for everybody. If it is possible I wouldn't mind if the post counter was changed so that it only counted posts that have more than 100 characters in them, or some other limit, that way people are less likely to spam all over the place just to drive up their totals.

It might be really good for the forums because then the people who strive to get high totals will be motivated to make larger posts in order to do so. This would add a lot more substance to the messageboards and eliminate some of the fluff making them even more fun and intersting then they already are.


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 20, 2002)

omedon said:
			
		

> *This topic is both valid and respectable but somehow it has deteriorated into a shameless excuse for racking up post count totals. If that is all  anybody here wants to do then why doesn't somebody just start a topic called bump?*



God  it! Don't give them ideas.



			
				omedon said:
			
		

> *I myself like post counts but it is these kind of shennanigans that wrecks them for everybody. If it is possible I wouldn't mind if the post counter was changed so that it only counted posts that have more than 100 characters in them, or some other limit, that way people are less likely to spam all over the place just to drive up their totals.
> 
> It might be really good for the forums because then the people who strive to get high totals will be motivated to make larger posts in order to do so. This would add a lot more substance to the messageboards and eliminate some of the fluff making them even more fun and intersting then they already are. *



I really like the idea.
Is it possible?
I think it would be really great to have a Top 10 "Real Posts"
But... 
By quoting you I just gave my post more words then you posted.
Also, there are people playing "You Bastard" (along with -ahem- chess *I wonder who this is*) in Fight Club, this makes their current totals go up fast .
I think the best thing to do right now is just ignore super high post counts.


----------



## Tiefling (Jan 20, 2002)

omedon said:
			
		

> *This topic is both valid and respectable but somehow it has deteriorated into a shameless excuse for racking up post count totals. If that is all  anybody here wants to do then why doesn't somebody just start a topic called bump?
> 
> I myself like post counts but it is these kind of shennanigans that wrecks them for everybody. If it is possible I wouldn't mind if the post counter was changed so that it only counted posts that have more than 100 characters in them, or some other limit, that way people are less likely to spam all over the place just to drive up their totals.
> 
> It might be really good for the forums because then the people who strive to get high totals will be motivated to make larger posts in order to do so. This would add a lot more substance to the messageboards and eliminate some of the fluff making them even more fun and intersting then they already are. *




BUMP.


----------



## sotmh (Jan 20, 2002)

I think this thread is rather successfully illustrating my point.

Thank guys!   

sotmh


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

sotmh said:
			
		

> *I think this thread is rather successfully illustrating my point.
> 
> Thank guys!
> 
> sotmh *




No problem - glad to help out a fellow board member.

As for spamming - the quirky posts on this thread represent a minority faction of my posts which are usually fairly intelligent and almost always informative.  

The post I make in the fight club as a judge or as a player are legitimate posts and while I will admit that chess bumps up the post count by 20-30 per game, its not like we play chess everyday - I have only played 1 game on this board and 1 on the other board.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 20, 2002)

MythandLore said:
			
		

> *(along with -ahem- chess *I wonder who this is*)*




Chess?  You are kidding arn't you?


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Chess?  You are kidding arn't you? *



No, he isn't.

And if you don't care for post counts... just ignore them. Personally, I think they can be a fun little diversion without really meaning all that much, but hey, what do I know?


----------

